# Get Well Soon Hincapie



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I was just at the Paceline site and saw Hincapie broke his wrist during today's stage of the Tour of California (but he finished the stage! Yikees!)  

I hope this doesn't affect his Roubaix prep. 

He's one of my favourite riders, and I wanted to wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

iherald said:


> I was just at the Paceline site and saw Hincapie broke his wrist during today's stage of the Tour of California (but he finished the stage! Yikees!)
> 
> I hope this doesn't affect his Roubaix prep.
> 
> He's one of my favourite riders, and I wanted to wish him a speedy recovery.


That sucks. I just finished watching today's stage. He did amazing work. That he did it with a broken wrist is unbelievable. Hopefully he can be recovered in time to do some riding for himself in the classics.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Get well soon Big George, I'm hoping for big things this Classics season.


----------



## focused (May 12, 2006)

I was at the top of the Balcom Cyn. climb and when he rode by at the front of the peloton, he looked pretty strong to me. Sad to hear...his luck isn't the best


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

That was an amazing ride. To learn that he did it with a broken wrist only makes it more so.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

walleyeangler said:


> That was an amazing ride. To learn that he did it with a broken wrist only makes it more so.


Tyler Hamilton did the TdF with a broken collarbone.

Kurt Angle won an olympic gold with a broken neck.

Happens every day


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Plus, broken can mean a hairline fracture too. Don't assume it was a full fracture of the bone.


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

George was amazing in his selflessness today in spite of his injury.


----------



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

my wife just commented that it is amazing how tough as nails these guys are. Yeah, Tyler with a broken Clavical, Floyd with a bum hip.. If she were to pick people out of a crowd who could suffer like that, she wouldn't think to pick any of these super-skinny guys. No lets hope GH doesn't get any positive test results, ;-) An incredible ride on a broken wrist is impressive. Get better George.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I love GH, and that was amazing to do with a broken rist, but anybody else think his bike color scheme is totally ******* 80's?
________
AIRSOFT PELLET GUN


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

how did he break the wrist?

just read this on velonews.com -- looks like he broke his arm just above the wrist.

The instant attacks on twisting back roads forced Discovery to immediately go on red alert. Less than three miles into the race, with the pursuit already full on, Discovery's Tony Cruz hit the rear wheel of teammate Ivan Basso and fell, bringing down another teammate, George Hincapie, while Leipheimer just avoided them. It was a critical crash, not only because an X-ray after the stage showed that U.S. champion Hincapie had broken his left arm near the wrist, but also because the incident left Leipheimer with only four teammates.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

:biggrin5: ******* 80's? Thats awesome. I'm hoping hes just riding that bike in the states cause in Europe people will laugh. How tough is this guy? How do you climb mtns with a broken arm? I hope hes fine by Georgia. By the way, when is that?


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

I hope this doesn't mess up GH's classics campaign. I want to see him win a big one. I bet he will be there in April racing on the cobbles.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

he killed it yesterday, and now to find out he did that with a broken wrist. it's settled, i'm naming my first born Big George.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Looks like...*



ckelly49 said:


> he killed it yesterday, and now to find out he did that with a broken wrist. it's settled, i'm naming my first born Big George.


Hincapie will be out for the Classics.

George Hincapie finished stage six of the Tour of California with a broken wrist, Team Discovery Channel has announced. He and teammate Tony Cruz crashed early in the stage when Cruz bumped Ivan Basso's wheel, but both finished the stage and defended teammate Levi Leipheimer's overall lead.

After the race, x-rays showed that Hincapie had broken his wrist, "specifically the radius - the bone of the forearm that extends from the outsider (lateral) of the elbow to the thumb side of the wrist", according to the team's website. Hincapie will not be able to ride the race's final stage on Sunday. Instead he had to undergo surgery on Sunday morning, and will miss out on the Spring Classics he had targeted this season.

Cruz suffered scrapes and bruises and was expected to ride again Sunday.

The above from: 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/feb07/feb26news

Looks like he's out for the Classics this year, which is too bad. The guy has nothing but bad luck methinks, well, as far as bike racing goes. He's probably not too far away from retirement either in the near future. What he should do, for the last couple of years, is ride for a real classics team, and get those wins that he's deserved for many a year now...


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

magnolialover said:


> What he should do, for the last couple of years, is ride for a real classics team, and get those wins that he's deserved for many a year now...


Although Disco had (has?) a very dominant Grand Tour team the last few years they are by no means slouched in the classics. If you'll recall Leif Hoste took 3 days of De Panne as well as Disco taking some very nice placings in Flanders and Roubaix (2 and 4 in Roubaix and I think 2nd or 3rd in Flanders?).


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*They've never won...*



Kris Flatlander said:


> Although Disco had (has?) a very dominant Grand Tour team the last few years they are by no means slouched in the classics. If you'll recall Leif Hoste took 3 days of De Panne as well as Disco taking some very nice placings in Flanders and Roubaix (2 and 4 in Roubaix and I think 2nd or 3rd in Flanders?).


A classic. Never. GW is a semi classic. De Panne, is not a classic. They haven't won a monument, and I do agree, that they've had a powerful bunch of guys for the classics, but they aren't a classics team. They just aren't.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Gusev*

Ok, cycling fans, get ready for Vlad Gusev. I think he's going to be Disco's leader in the cobbled classics with GH gone. Stijn Devolder will be a good number two guy, but I think Goose will be captain on the Ronde and PR teams.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Gotta give credit where credit's due. And George has a lot of due credits for this feat.

francois


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, I am so bummed he will be missing the classics. 2003, 2007 both wasted classics seasons for him...just too bad.

Silas


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

magnolialover said:


> A classic. Never. GW is a semi classic. De Panne, is not a classic. They haven't won a monument, and I do agree, that they've had a powerful bunch of guys for the classics, but they aren't a classics team. They just aren't.


Well I never said they had won a classic I just said that last year they showed the ability to be present consistently through classic season. To me at least that shows they're somewhat a classics team. I guess it's just differing of opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*You're not considered...*



Kris Flatlander said:


> Well I never said they had won a classic I just said that last year they showed the ability to be present consistently through classic season. To me at least that shows they're somewhat a classics team. I guess it's just differing of opinion. :thumbsup:


I don't think most folks would consider a team a "classics" team unless they actually win some classics. Even if they're "there" towards the end and finish well, doesn't matter if they don't climb to the top step of the podium. It's sad, but true. This is not to say that GH hasn't given some great performances, he has, but too often during said races, he's been isolated, with little, or no help when it really counted. That is not a classics team, that is a one man show. And in the past when he has had help around him, he's fallen victim to some bad luck. Think the ditch the year Boonen was with him (2002??). Broken fork this past year. And so on.

Being present consistently don't mean jack, if you don't win. You can be a player, but you've got to win.


----------



## Darkstar (Nov 24, 2004)

*L-b-l*

What are thoughts of Big George going after Amstel or Liege- Classics without cobbles?
Too bad for George. Great ride the other day.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Well*



magnolialover said:


> I don't think most folks would consider a team a "classics" team unless they actually win some classics. Even if they're "there" towards the end and finish well, doesn't matter if they don't climb to the top step of the podium. It's sad, but true. This is not to say that GH hasn't given some great performances, he has, but too often during said races, he's been isolated, with little, or no help when it really counted. That is not a classics team, that is a one man show. And in the past when he has had help around him, he's fallen victim to some bad luck. Think the ditch the year Boonen was with him (2002??). Broken fork this past year. And so on.
> 
> Being present consistently don't mean jack, if you don't win. You can be a player, but you've got to win.



He had Gusev, Cruz, Devolder, White, for 2007. I still think we will see him on the courses that don't have cobbles.


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

Couple quick points:

1. If Hincapie were racing for a team like Lotto or QS, he would probably have won a monument by now. Being a super domestique in the Tour hurts George's personal objectives.

2. I think he will target stage wins in the Tour and maybe aim for races post Tour. Worlds might be possible now, if his season has a 6-8 week delay.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Coot72 said:


> Couple quick points:
> 
> 1. If Hincapie were racing for a team like Lotto or QS, he would probably have won a monument by now.


Really? I understand your sentiment, but would Lotto have pushed Van Petegem and Matan or van Bommel out of the way for George? Would Quick Step have gone with George ahead of Johan or Boonen (or any one of their other guys)? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Coot72 said:


> Couple quick points:
> 
> 1. Being a super domestique in the Tour hurts George's personal objectives.


This I totally agree with. Lance rode and discarded him like a horse in the Pony Express. It's a shame domestiques don't get more props. Remember Wilfred Peeters in Roubaix 2001?


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Darkstar said:


> What are thoughts of Big George going after Amstel or Liege- Classics without cobbles?
> Too bad for George. Great ride the other day.


I'm not sure about George and the Ardennes, anyone know if he's had much experience in them? He doesn't seem to be the type of rider who usually tackles them (Bettini, Schleck, Valverde, Rebellin etc.) is it because his size hurts him on the climbs etc or explosiveness perhaps?


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Pablo said:


> This I totally agree with. Lance rode and discarded him like a horse in the Pony Express. It's a shame domestiques don't get more props. Remember Wilfred Peeters in Roubaix 2001?


I'm sure George knew what he was getting into in any contract after '99. I like the fact that he works in the background and helps others. It makes it nicer when you see him wearing Yellow, you know he truly has worked to deserve it.

It's an interesting question though, would you want to be an important part Lance's seven, or have a better shot at winning Paris-Roubaix. 

I'd help Lance, but I think it's a personality thing with me (I don't want to take that last shot, but I want to hit the open man so he can take it). As long as we win, I'm happy.

What are people's thoughts?


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Good points*



Pablo said:


> Really? I understand your sentiment, but would Lotto have pushed Van Petegem and Matan or van Bommel out of the way for George? Would Quick Step have gone with George ahead of Johan or Boonen (or any one of their other guys)? I'm not so sure.


I think these are good points. The way I see it, disco/USPS were usually on the defensive. I also think one has to think of this over a 5-6 year period. Over the long run, PVP or Johan or Boonen will not always be there at the end or they could use two-headed attack. Hincapie could attack while other riders watch one of the others. Or Hincapie could sit on a break, or he could counter attack. It just seems like he would be in more situations where he's taking advantage of numbers rather than defending. Even if Boonen were better one day, Hincapie might be away in a break with lesser riders, and stay away for the win.

Disco has one card. All the other teams have to do is burn Hincapie's team, and then they isolate him. So he's put on the defensive.

Besides that, he could ride his own race in the Tour, and also try for some of the classics in August. So he may have won at Zurich or Sebastian (a stretch) or Paris-Tours (in a breakaway).


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Coot - Are you serious about Big George making an attempt at the WORLDS??? 
SERIOUSLY??? 

I want him to ride well, and win too... broken arm or not, but really??? WORLDS???
I just don't see it, Don't get me wrong, if Johan says "George, go win the WORLDS" then I'm all about seeing George pull it off... But I don't know about how willing the rest of the team would be to work for George after trying to capture all 3 Grand Tours this season, and the ToC and maybe the ToG... Seems like a long shot. I know the team will work for George, HELL he works enough to earn it... But a Grand Tour Team like Discovery will already have put in a ton of efforts towards their primary goals... The Giro, Tour and Vuelta...

Anyway, heal quick George, we already miss you in the pack... 
And until somebody says "George, Go win the Worlds"... I'm still looking for the U.S. Pro Championship REPEAT.

BEST OF LUCK BIG GEORGE.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

George winning the Vuelta?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Worlds would include him being supported by the US national team, and if he goes I think he would be the #1 rider...

Still 99.9% conjecture at this point.


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> Coot - Are you serious about Big George making an attempt at the WORLDS???
> SERIOUSLY???


I'm not saying he'd win, I'm just saying that these are the sorts of races that GH could try, if his season restarts 6-8 weeks later than planned. He's done it before. A one-day rider wants to win a classic or worlds.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> Coot - Are you serious about Big George making an attempt at the WORLDS???
> SERIOUSLY???
> 
> I want him to ride well, and win too... broken arm or not, but really??? WORLDS???
> ...


George would have a slightly different team dynamic because as Silas mentioned he goes to worlds on the US National team. Meaning Johan isn't calling the shots and he's in with guys like Horner and Rodriguez etc.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I forgot about the switch in team members supporting him....Thanks for the refresher in how the Worlds works ... I swear sometimes ... Thick as a Brick.

Anywho... Thinking along those lines, who else would be there on the US Squad then, I heard Horner and Fast Freddie mentioned... and like we're all saying... Speculation at best. Tommy D? Levi? Bobby Jullich? Wherry? Danny Pate? 

And would they pick George simply based on his skills to be the lead man or is there an unwritten code of some kind that would basically state that our U.S. Pro Champ gets the support???


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

iherald said:


> George winning the Vuelta?


Laughable. I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Coot72 said:


> I think these are good points. The way I see it, disco/USPS were usually on the defensive. I also think one has to think of this over a 5-6 year period. Over the long run, PVP or Johan or Boonen will not always be there at the end or they could use two-headed attack. Hincapie could attack while other riders watch one of the others. Or Hincapie could sit on a break, or he could counter attack. It just seems like he would be in more situations where he's taking advantage of numbers rather than defending. Even if Boonen were better one day, Hincapie might be away in a break with lesser riders, and stay away for the win.
> 
> Disco has one card. All the other teams have to do is burn Hincapie's team, and then they isolate him. So he's put on the defensive.
> 
> Besides that, he could ride his own race in the Tour, and also try for some of the classics in August. So he may have won at Zurich or Sebastian (a stretch) or Paris-Tours (in a breakaway).


I agree. Disco's lacking at crunchtime in the Classics has always hurt and made life difficult for George. I've alwasy thought that George's problems arise from the fact that he's good and strong enough that everyone marks him and keeps him in check but not quite good/strong and/or audacious enough to throw caution to the wind and go for the victory. That is, he needs a bit more Pantani in his Lanceness.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

iherald said:


> It's an interesting question though, would you want to be an important part Lance's seven, or have a better shot at winning Paris-Roubaix. . . .
> What are people's thoughts?


I'd want a better shot at winning the big one. But I'm a jerk like that.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

They would support him simply because he would be the best rider on the team. I'd expect a few protour guys to be at worlds, but mostly domestic riders. Exactly who would go depends on a lot of things, but I wouldn't expect Danielson or Leipheimer to be there...


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Even if they were, I don't think they would be the type of riders to win a worlds unless is was an unusually hilly course. George is a better all around rider and he would be my choice to take it in a sprint vs. Tommy D or Levi. Fast Freddy is more of a classical sprinter and could outsprint George, that is assuming he is able to make it to the sprint with George.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Let's start the Hincapie for the World's petition!


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Not sure if Big George ever checks out this website, but if he does... here's to a speedy recovery because you are DA MAN!!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Kris Flatlander said:


> I'm not sure about George and the Ardennes, anyone know if he's had much experience in them? He doesn't seem to be the type of rider who usually tackles them (Bettini, Schleck, Valverde, Rebellin etc.) is it because his size hurts him on the climbs etc or explosiveness perhaps?



Actually, he can climb pretty well considering how he won the mountain stage in the TdF once.

Sad that he'll be out for a while. 6 weeks minimum for a bone fracture and with surgery, I think it'll be all of 6 weeks, possibly with a week or 2 more with intensive physio once the cast comes off. 

6 weeks, that's what? mid April? roubaix? I doubt it. DAMN!


----------

